# Rest In Peace my little Mookie



## Saffy

Mookie (to the right in the pic) left for the bridge this morning ... I put her body in with Ben so he wont be thinking she just left him .. he sniffed her and the expression on his face and his wholebody language just told me that he knew she had died.

Our heart's are breaking at the moment, but I will be back to tell you all just how special our Mookie Moo was.


----------



## SnowyShiloh

I'm so sorry  Mookie was a beautiful girl. I hope Ben will be okay, poor little guy!


----------



## Pipp

She will be so missed.  

I can't believe it's been five years already since you brought her home. 

:rip: Mookie Moonpie, one of the prettiest rabbits I've ever seen. 


sas :sad:


----------



## cheryl

I'm so very sorry you lost Mookie..


----------



## kirsterz09

Sorry to hear of your loss of Mookie, 
Binky free Mookie :angelandbunny:


----------



## Nancy McClelland

we're so sorry for your loss. It's never easy having to say goodbye and no amount of time is every long enough. Rest in Peace little one.


----------



## Pet_Bunny

I am so sorry Saffy. :sad:

That was such a shock and so sudden to hear of Mookie passing away.
She can join Felix and and my Pebbles at Rainbow Bridge now.

Binky Free Mookie. ink iris:

Give Benji an extra kiss and hug for me.


----------



## Wabbitdad12

I am so sorry for you loss.


----------



## Spot

I'm so sorry to hear this:cry4:.She was very cute:rip:


----------



## Courtneh

I'm very sorry  i had my baby bun pass a few days ago as well.




Binky free lovely bun


----------



## tonyshuman

I am so sorry. She was such a beautiful little girl. Binky free, sweet one.


----------



## Saffy

I feel really guilty .. some has told me I should never have let the vet give her that gut drug.  It's all my fault.


----------



## Pipp

The drug had nothing to do with it, please don't worry about that. :hug1

She had been losing weight for awhile, I suspect if was cancer or possibly something deep-rooted with her teeth that caused a slow decline.. 

This wasn't an event like a blockage or even bloat, nothing that would have been adversely affected by the drug. 

A lot of bunnies are lost at that age it seems. It had nothing to do with your care.


sas


----------



## Saffy

*Pipp wrote: *


> The drug had nothing to do with it, please don't worry about that. :hug1
> 
> She had been losing weight for awhile, I suspect if was cancer or possibly something deep-rooted with her teeth that caused a slow decline..
> 
> This wasn't an event like a blockage or even bloat, nothing that would have been adversely affected by the drug.
> 
> A lot of bunnies are lost at that age it seems. It had nothing to do with your care.
> 
> 
> sas



:hug:



You wont believe how much I have cried over this.


----------



## tonyshuman

The GI motility drugs are controversial, but their bad effects do not sound like what happened with Mookie. I agree with Pipp that something serious had been going on for a long time that you couldn't see until it was too late to help her.


----------



## Saffy

Mookie has been buried in hers and Bens' favourite spot under the clematis bush ..


----------



## gwen519

I am so sorry for your loss


----------



## LuvaBun

Oh Saffy, I'm so sorry to hear about Mookie. She was such a pretty, sweet girl 

How is little Ben doing?

Thinking of you all

Jan


----------



## JimD

I'm so sorry, Saffy 

Binky free little Mookie!

...and we'll see you on the other side.

ray::rainbow:


----------



## Saffy

You are all so, so lovely. What wonderful people you are, with such loving hearts.

I'm going to do a blog .. as we brought home a little Netherland Dwarf yesterday ... I wasn't too keen on getting another so soon, but in some respects I can see I did the right thing.

Benji and Luna are in the same run outside at the mo .. seperated, as the run is made up of seperate pieces ofmetal bar type work and you can make it as big or as small as you like ... they've sniffed one another through the bars and Ben keeps giving her the Bunny Butt, but all in all, he has been binkeying about at the fine old age of 5 and all he seemed to do on Tuesday was sit and stare. Fingers crossed!

Nothing can ever replace Moo .. she was a little devil .. but I couldn't stand to see a lone rabbit even if they don't bond, at least they will be aware there is another buny about!


----------



## Saffy

Amazingly ... bonded and in love within a week !! Am sure Benji knows she's just a baby so is being extra gentle with her. 

Moo .. never forgotton my little fluffball .. R.I.P., and thanks for sending Benji those gentle vibes ...


----------



## LuvaBun

Mookie will, I'm sure, be keeping a watchful eye on Benji. 

The pictures are adorable 

God, Bless, Mookie. Thanks for sending Benji a friend.

Jan


----------



## Saffy

I miss you Moo. (hug)


----------



## Nela

RIP Mookie. Sorry for your loss.


----------



## Saffy

Sending you loving cuddles Mookie x x x Never forgotten.


----------



## LuvaBun

:hug2:

Jan


----------



## jujub793

So sorry to hear about little Mookie :rainbow:


----------

